
Seattle Underbelly Exposed as Homeless Camp Violence Flares - mdesq
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/02/us/seattle-homeless-jungle-camp.html
======
gohrt
NYTimes, reposter extraordinaire.

See several recent local news articles about the Jungle:
[https://www.google.com/?#q=seattle+jungle](https://www.google.com/?#q=seattle+jungle)

~~~
cafard
Yes, but those of us in the east don't necessarily follow Seattle news. I have
relatives and friends there, was out there for a few days last spring, and had
no idea about it.

(There is the larger point that many people suppose that if it isn't mentioned
in the NY Times it didn't happen. That is a discussion for another day.)

~~~
throwaway21816
>had no idea about it

Did you look out your window as you came in from the airport? its shanty towns
and shacks until you are surrounded by buildings.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I've flown into Sea-tac literally dozens of times, most recently last summer,
and this has never been a description of my experiences heading out of the
airport into the city.

